# Dunmore Park House, Airth, Scotland - August 2011



## RedDave (Nov 7, 2011)

Dunmore Park House, designed by architect William Wilkins, was built in 1822 for the 5th Earl of Dunmore, Associated with this are Elphinstone Tower, which was built around 1510 for Sir John Elphinstone, Dunmore Park Stables, which was built in the early 19th Century, and the Pineapple, built in 1761, a summer house built in the shape of a pineapple. More details here.

The Pineapple is owned by the National Trust for Scotland. It is not derelict and is therefore not covered here.

Elphinstone Tower contains the family crypt. Because of vandalism, the bodies resting there were disinterred and buried elsewhere, leaving two open coffins:






















Dunmore Park House is, above ground, now just a shell. Family coat of arms and construction date can be seen here:





















Below ground, though, are the rather impressive wine cellars, which are still intact, though empty:
















Not a single staircase remained, so I was limited to the cellar and ground levels:














































The stable block:


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 7, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... this we are liking a lot!


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks a bit spooky but a cracking explore!


----------



## maximus (Nov 7, 2011)

Great pics!!



They stoled a bus bell button!


----------



## cuboard (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea man this place looks really nice, looks like alot of great shots to be had here nice report.


----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2011)

maximus said:


> They stoled a bus bell button!



Thank you for that, I spent about a minute trying to figure out where I recognised it from.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 8, 2011)

maximus said:


> Great pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> They stoled a bus bell button!



maybe of interest

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bmc-chrom...657891060&po=&ps=63&clkid=4053504736213996138


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2011)

No idea how I managed to miss this one...it's gorgeous. Cheers Dave, that's a cracking site and pics.


----------

